# Pickens Pomps 4-19-12



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Had a good afternoon, got a limit of pomps and a very nice top end slot redfish. All fish caught on sandfleas. The grass was horrible at times! I would have to keep all lines in until I had a window of no grass. The fish were thick and aggressive today. I also caught a small shark, couple hardheads, cownose ray, and had something I couldn't stop.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Box.

Congrats.


.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice...good job!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Super!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Yessss!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Eatin good now


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what did u catch them on?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> what did u catch them on?


*"All fish caught on sandfleas".*


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Question if I may as I am new to Pomp fishing. Do to find it best to wade out to get to the Pomps or just cast from shore or just slightly wade out to about the knees. I have gone a couple of times; always seem to have windy days when I can get out there but all I am catching is whiting. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

I like to fish 3 rods.(10 ft, 9 ft, 7 ft). When I first setup I wade out and throw 10ft as far as I can. Then I wade out a little and cast 9ft about medium distance, then cast 7ft just a little ways out. Then, if the pomps starting hitting one rod more than the others I will cast them all that distance. Seems to very. Earlier this year they seemed far out. Last time out I caught 4 pomps on the 7 fr rod just past the first sand bar (very close).


----------

